# Super Light Tackle for striped bass



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Scott, Korean TV fishing host Shin and myself tested 6'9" Black Hole Cygnus rod and 7' Black Hole spinal Shot Gun rod for striped bass and bluefish on Scott's boat out of Shark Inlet, NJ today. Both rods are designed for small fish like fluke, scup or sea trout, but we wanted to test the rods for striped bass to see how strong the rods are. These Black Hole rods are graphite, not Nano.

We used live bunker which Scott and Anthony caught using casting net in the morning. I can not say they are right rods for striped bass, but it was fun and pleasant to use such light rods for striped bass. 
Fishing was good and we had constant action.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

And also JM Arrester 630 was tested on the trip. We caught several bass upto 25 - 30 lb on the reel and I am very pleased with the performance of the reel. The reel can compete with any high-end bait casting reel.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like it made for an exciting day!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Scott invited me for striped bass this morning and I had a chance to fight a striped bass with JM Arrester 630 reel/6'9" Black Hole Cygnus inshore rod combo.
I cast light weighted treble hook to snag bunker and the Arrester 630 cast great and the drag is extremely smooth.

I was surprised to meet my old fishing buddy Fred on the boat. It was about 20 years ago when I fished with Fred for blackfish out of Chincoteague, Va. He is a field tester for Shimano.

We found bunker one or two miles out of Belmar Inlet, NJ and Fred cast a net perfectly.



























Fred got the first nice striped bass on snagged bunker.




























double hookups by Scott and Fred









30 - 35 lb nice stripers


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Black Hole Cygnus rod and JM Arrester 630 reel in action



























snagging bunker with weighted treble hook









Limit catch of stripers (2 per person) in just over 2 hours.









I wanted to test Black Hole Teifun rubber jigs and Biter jigs for fluke, but I gave up the plan because of big swell in the morning.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I have to get a combo n try it out kil.


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

That pair would probably be lots of fun on a topwater blackfin bite.


----------

